# How the heck do I clean my AllClad stuff?



## jasonr (May 4, 2008)

Ok, so I have this very nice AllClad stainless steel roaster. Very expensive, weighs a ton, great stuff.

It's really badly stained with grease. Pretty much all over.

I have no idea how to clean it. The stains laugh at soap and hot water. In fact, nothing short of steal wool or one of those Scotch SOS pads will even touch the stains.

Trouble is, even then, it's difficult to clean. I have scrubbed and scrubbed at this thing and the stains just don't want to come off. To clean the thing completely, I'd need about 10 scotch clothes.

And the manual says not to use steel wool or it will scratch it! Does that include scotch? And if you can't use the SOS pads, what am I supposed to use, harsh language?

Anyone know an easier way?


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2008)

Jason, do not use the green scrubbing cloths. They scratch as well.

The grease is baked on and that makes it hard to remove. Ger some Dawn Power Dissolver and spray the pan. Then you can scrub the grease off with a blue scrubber sponge (safe for non-stick). Follow that, if necessary, with Barkeeper's Friend (BKF) on the blue scrubber. That will do the trick. 

If you are not satisfied after all taht, send the roaster to me.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

BKF and those blue scrubber sponges work the best.  Try to stay on top of the stains, espescially around the handles and rivets, so it doesn't become so troublesome.  I use my fry pans pretty much every day, maybe once every 2 weeks I hit them with the BKF.


----------

